# Hentai Ouji to Wararanai Neko



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2011)

*Hentai Ouji to Wararanai Neko*
​


> Yokodera is a high-schooler who has no issues with following his earthly desires. His only problem is that when he does something to satisfy them, his actions are misunderstood and he receives some reward as a result. His biggest desire is to be able to get rid of his good student “public face” and be able to tell his real feelings. One day, his equally perverted friend completely transforms and gets rid of his “impure thoughts”; a feat he attributes to the power of the statue of “the cat that won’t laugh”. According to the rumors, if you give it an offering you can force something you don’t need onto someone else. As he’s making his offering to the statue (a dakimakura) in exchange for getting rid of his instinct to preserve his “public face”, a girl arrives at the same place. The girl’s tired of always expressing the things she feels because it makes her look childish. In order to be more of an adult, she desires to be able to hide her true feelings. Together they pray for their wishes… “for my public face and habit of hiding my true feelings with lies to disappear”… “for my real feelings to stop showing ”… Will their wishes come true? or perhaps more importantly, will they be happy with the results?



*Genre:* Comedy, Ecchi, Romance, School, Shounen
Ch.1

*Example:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raptorz (May 15, 2011)

Looks pretty good, might read later.


----------



## Lupin (May 16, 2011)

Interesting. I'll pick this up once i'm done with another manga asap.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 16, 2011)

I'm impressed he managed to do so many things that were misunderstood. And you know how such series roll, the undefeated must be defeated and the unclearable heroine will be caught. A fun start, I approve of more. :3


----------



## Bleach (May 16, 2011)

I saw the world Hentai


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 11, 2011)

a sword to the chest
Chapter two has been released. :3

Azuki brought along a different kind of fan service from the usual. But she got knocked down fast against the real alpha female. This plan to get other people to get rid of what they want seems like it could very easily screw over a lot of people. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2011)

Page 14-15 where he started ranting about spats was entertaining to say the least xD
Well, now those two will try to find someone to pawn those traits off of which won't be easy.


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I saw the world Hentai



Me too.....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, the first victi...er..person to help, the lonely princess type. But of course it all starts with a beautiful misunderstanding. Which won everyone else over with his way of winning her over as well. I'd applaud that. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2011)

The confession couldn't have been done any better than it had this chapter xD


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice manga. I like the art. About the confession, it indeed deserves a clap from everyone. I think this manga has the potential to become harem manga.


----------



## Destin (Aug 6, 2011)

Chapter 4 is out.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 6, 2011)

Destin said:


> Chapter 4 is out.



Thanks for the update....and it is weird turn for this chapter...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe she isn't ojou-sama at the first place?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmmh...a character trying to project herself as a rich oujo-sama when in reality she's probably not? Now why does that plot sound awfully familiar?


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 7, 2011)

This is a monthly release manga, right? It is shame as this manga is really entertain to read...for now.

If she isn't ojou-sama, then how she got the car to drive her to school? and I think the main character's plan will backfired. Azuki will fall in love with him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2011)

You know I wouldn't be surprised if they decided to animate the Light Novel source at some point. Just a gut feeling...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 9, 2011)

I was charmed by the cute little doodle he left on her tummy. Although seeing Youto and Tsukiko on the train was almost as adorable. It is rare enough hearing about animals allowed in restaurants, to have them be part of the staff makes me happy even in just fiction. I assume that these two are going to end up helping Azuki instead of them getting assistance from her. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2011)

^I would imagine it would be a hassle for a restaurant in the U.S. to pull off such a theme (animals being part of staff) given the Health Department's standards. xDD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 11, 2011)

The cute little summary of Azusa was adorable and vaguely insulting all at once. xD But after that she still agreed on the date anyway. He must have really impressed her with that confrontational way of dealing with things. After all this I'm not sure he would really want his mask back.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2011)

LOL..Stellar narration concerning her daily life: _If you want a pet why don't you make a baby?_ 

The part about her father being a blimp pilot was pretty good as well. xDD

Great start to the date. I mean how many other people on their first date head off to a clothing store that sell wedding clothes and announce they plan to get married?


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 12, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> The cute little summary of Azusa was adorable and vaguely insulting all at once. xD But after that she still agreed on the date anyway. He must have really impressed her with that confrontational way of dealing with things. After all this I'm not sure he would really want his mask back.



I doubt that he is going to take his mask back so fast, or rather, the author will not give it back to him yet. Perhaps, he will stick to his current self for some time and conquers couple of girls before he got his mask back. And of course, when that happens, his harems would prefer his "prince pervert" version than his "mask version"...

Azuki being normal girl kind of disappointing. I was secretly hoping that she is from rich girl who happens to be a workaholic.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 13, 2011)

Where is the next chapter? It had been 2 months (I think), and there is no new chapter?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 8, 2012)

Finally...It had been 3 months due.

What a twist in the end of the chapter. Didn't see it coming.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2012)

Nothing like a trip to the gynecologist to impress your first date 

Nice 3-way date that developed mid-way through. Despite what someone thinks it came off a nice outing for a group of friends. The sibling development caught me a bit by surprise.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 11, 2012)

What a way to have girls fighting over you! All to have it turn out like the girls didn't need him to have a good time after all. In fact it seems he ruined the mood by the end.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 16, 2012)

Chapter 7 is out..

and everything went down to hell in this chapter. What a depressing chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2012)

Hmmh...he couldn't say anything when it really mattered most. He may have the ability to say what ever is truly on his mind but goes blank when he isn't sure of his own feelings and because of that Azuki got hurt.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 17, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hmmh...he couldn't say anything when it really mattered most. He may have the ability to say what ever is truly on his mind but goes blank when he isn't sure of his own feelings and because of that Azuki got hurt.



That part got on me. I don't understand why he suddenly unable to speak a word in front of everyone. Talking nonsense supposedly is his talent... Perhaps he is really in love with Azuki?

Can't really say that I enjoy this chapter at all. The end of few pages killed my mood for whole day.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 18, 2012)

Koutetsu no Ou was a beast this chapter but yeah, the rest was just sad. But I imagine that maybe something else will come along that will allow him to say how he feels. Or at least, talking about caring or some such thing that can be interpreted one way or another.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 12, 2012)

The chapter ended in good note. I like it. So, I guess that the main character got his facade back?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2012)

^It really was a heart warming end to the chapter. And yeah, since he was able to lie easily, I'd say he has his facade back.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 17, 2012)

Tsukiko being the first to visit Azusa was nice. And I wish I was cute enough to get prizes I've been gunning for at arcades! That was the most important part of the chapter to me.  But it was good to hear that the girls from Azusa's past weren't malicious. While on the other side of things I thought it was also fantastic with the line about no romantic feelings. With all that and the matter of the truth it was wonderful that he still has Azusa's trust.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 23, 2012)

Argh, two almost dates and both misread by him anyway. At least the evil twin excuse was a bit more effective...? And I can only imagine the fun next chapter will have! Especially if a certain sister finds out what happened. his twin will be so dead.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice to see someone facade is fully back in place and he's making full use of it. Evil Twin my ass 

And I know she can't show her emotions but the last scene must have her all shades of embarrassed and angry.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 9, 2012)

Chapter 10.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He might not survive if news about what he saw slips out now.  I was surprised that the aftermath of that was so miled, so far anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmh...pretty interesting now that we know where that tree is currently located. Although the chapter felt really short.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 10, 2012)

10 pages for monthly manga. It is unacceptable. I wonder, will the main character BS his way this time? His opponent is the heartless King.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2012)

It's definitely irksome that the latest chapter was only ten pages.

I definitely wanted to see more Azuki.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2012)

*Anime Adaptation GET...*



> According to the official Twitter account of Comic Alive magazine, light novel Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko was announced to get an anime adaptation.
> 
> Hentai Ouji novel official website
> 
> Source:


----------



## wibisana (Dec 26, 2012)

its not even Hentai
but yeah it's very good lol.
I love it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm loving the series as well. It does make you wonder what direction the series will be going in from here on out. The latest release even alluded to the fact that it wasn't an epilogue, so I'm guessing there's a lot more in store. 

It helps that Tsukiko hasn't gotten back her ability to express her actual emotions.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 26, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm loving the series as well. It does make you wonder what direction the series will be going in from here on out. The latest release even alluded to the fact that it wasn't an epilogue, so I'm guessing there's a lot more in store.
> 
> It helps that Tsukiko hasn't gotten back her ability to express her actual emotions.



the Name "hentai" in it. actually translated Hentai Prince right,
but I dont think I can find it in Indonesia book store.
we have "quite" numerous J/Korean Manga.
too bad I have to wait the scans


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2013)

I certainly didn't expect him to lose his house out of the blue like that xD


----------



## wibisana (Jan 11, 2013)

lol me too. i was wondering why the hero become stupified again, I mean he become not-sensitive make the neko girl mad like that.
but the end scene is house dissappear lol. i think he will have to stay in the neko's house


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh an anime announced?

Guess a reliable team will finally pick this up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2013)

The whole sequence of events for this latest chapter was kinda predictable.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 18, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> The whole sequence of events for this latest chapter was kinda predictable.



yeah
what's next
the older sister will fall in love too after seeing Hentai-Prince cute dick?


----------



## wibisana (Feb 5, 2013)

the chapter is too short
I like how in manga, self proclaimed lesbian turn straight after seeing a dick. lol


----------



## rajin (Mar 10, 2013)

*18 and 19
bleach-ch118-16.png"]mocking
bleach-ch118-16.png"]mocking*


----------



## rajin (Oct 5, 2013)

*Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko 23 to 25 Raw*

*Ch.28*
*Ch.28*


----------



## rajin (Dec 3, 2013)

*Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko 26 Raw*

*confirming his death*


----------



## rajin (Aug 14, 2015)

*see here.

see here.
*


----------



## rajin (Sep 11, 2015)

*Chapter 60*


----------



## rajin (Oct 12, 2015)

*Chapter 139*


----------

